# Solved: mscms.dll error



## seishin (May 31, 2007)

Hi,

I've been getting an error recently whenever I do almost anything on my laptop:

"C:\\Windows\system32\mscms.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support."

I believe it may be related to Adobe Flash Player since Youtube says I have a missing plugin when I try to watch videos, but when I tried to re-install it failed.

I've attached my HJT log.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 5:19:08 PM, on 12/01/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16700)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Users\Steven\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Steven\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Users\Steven\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=OQBBAFYARgBSAEUARQAtAFYATgBKADMAMgAtAEcAMwBMAEEAQQAtAEEANAA4ADkAUgAtADkAVQBKAEsARgAtAEUASwBLADMAWAA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANAA1ADMANQA2ADYAMgA3ADMALQBGAFAAOQAyACsANgAtAFQAQgA5ACsAMgAtAEYATAArADkALQBGADkATQArADEALQBGADkATQA3AEIAKwA1AA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe

--
End of file - 5897 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's from *Microsoft Color Matching System DLL*.


----------



## seishin (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply!

But how do I fix the error?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try a *sfc /scannow*.


----------



## seishin (May 31, 2007)

Hi Phantom,

So I've managed to obtain the mscms.dll file from the Windows 7 CD, but I'm having trouble getting permission to replace the file in my System32 folder. Any suggestions? I tried to follow this: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/122666-permissions-allow-deny-users-groups.html but it wasn't working.

Thanks again!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you try *Taking Ownership of the File*?

Or, you can try *Windows 7 System File Replacer*.


----------



## seishin (May 31, 2007)

Hi Phantom,

It worked, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

